# Cusano 18 Paired Maduro Robusto Cigar Review - I'll stick with the Natural



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm not a big Maddie fan so take this review with a grain of salt. I do smoke at least a doz. or so each year and the Cusano 18 robusto did not sta...

Read the full review here: Cusano 18 Paired Maduro Robusto Cigar Review - I'll stick with the Natural


----------

